# Maximising chances...



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi ladies
I wonder if anyone has advice for me- Any thoughts or info would be really welcome. I posted in late march following my results from fertility MOT which showed that I had limited antral follicles (2-3 on one ovary and 1 and a cyst on the other) and low amh of 1.17. We had been desperately ttc our second baby since just after the birth of our son (DS is nearly 2) and had a miscarriage at 13 weeks last October (and two chemical pg previous to this) We were told when we got the results (hubby's sperm is good btw) that the only treatment option with this particular clinic (CARE fertility) was DE IVF. We were advised that i was close to menopause and that my eggs were probably poor quality and that this was probably why we had had chemical pg and mc. we were obviously devasted- i had really expected that things would be fine or at least easily solvable :-(At this time, it felt that the best option for us would be to stop trying, accept our situation and focus on enjoying what we already have. I felt strongly that after a long time of obsessive testing/symptom spotting etc, I could not put us through any more angst (my DH whilst v supportive does not feel as strongly as me about having another baby) the problem is that I just can't seem to stop thinking about being pg again and having a little brother or sister for our little boy - even though I know that the chances of us getting pg naturally are really small I'm still convinced each month that I'm pg only to be disappointed again and again. I still find it really difficult to be around pg friends etc since my mc :-( I'm just wondering whether to carry on as we are and hope we either get pg or come to accept the situation. Or whether we could get a second opinion from somebody else, we didn't really want to go down the IVF route but I wondered whether there were other things- medication etc that I could be trying to maximise our chances......? 
Thanks in advance for any response
Chloe


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Could I also just add that all of my hormone results from GP came back within normal range with fsh and lh at good levels, my periods are like clockwork too which is why I thought that even at 38 that everything was ok- very confused- has this happened to anyone else?
X


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I have low AMH, am also 38 and have always had periods as regular as clockwork.

Personally, I gave up eggs, wheat and dairy (and also minimised my sugar intake) while ttc. Although I stopped ttc, I kept up that way of eating as I felt so much better with it.

In terms of supplements:

Mornings:
Methylcobalamine
Guggul extract
Hemo Complex

Mid Morning:
Calcium

Mid afternoon:
Iron

Evenings:
Reservatrol
CoQ10
Krill Oil 
Flax seed oil
Chia seed oil
Chlorophyll 
Folic acid
Vitamin D3
Vitamin B6
Sanatogen mother to be
Magnesium
Selenium
Probiotic

I _think_ that's it.

Sounds a lot but you get used to it really quickly and now it's just normal and, well, the results speak for themselves.

Good luck with it all!

xxx


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Mandy pandy and congratulations on your pregnancy you must be delighted 
Wow that does sound like a lot! We're they recommended by your consultant and do you take them all separately?
I was taking pregnacare conception before but then just moved on to a well woman vitamin with folic acid..
I just sent an enquiry to another fertility clinic but I'm not sure if I'm just going to be faced with more disappointment and waste money on consultation. It's just that I have never actually had a consultation with a consultant as the fertility MOT was done within the nursing team, maybe I'm clutching At straws...


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thank you.  

I went to see a doctor called Georges Mouton.  He did a load of tests on me and worked out where my body was out of whack then designed supplements and diet for me.  I've never felt better or healthier.

When I was going through treatment, I also had to do a lot of immune therapy due to the Hashimoto's I have.  I got sick of all the drugs and what they were doing to my body and my emotional wellbeing, so I wanted to find a natural way to sort things out if I could.  Dr Mouton managed to achieve what any number of fertility specialists could not - but whether that is down to his protocol or just coincidence, I really don't know.  As I say though, even after we gave up ttc in September, I stuck to the routine as: a) I'd become used to it; and b) I felt sooooo much better physically and mentally so thought it would be silly not to continue.  DH says I'm like a whole new person - I have more energy, am more motivated, can think more clearly and no longer suffer from mood swings.

The other thing I would also advise is to get your thyroid tested if you haven't already, as that can also play havoc with fertility.


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for this info and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Chloe,

i also take preconception vitamins, because my periods were really irregular and i had a hormone imbalance.

But the last  6 months since ttc and after taking 1000mg royal jelly and  1000mg omega 3 and preconception vitamin my cycle is now regular 26 days like clock work. Since taking these my nails have started to grow which has never been known and my hair is really shinny.

I had my bloods retested recently and i no longer have a hormone imbalance. i have lots of energy and feel alot healthier. I'm not pregnant as of yet but I'm living in hope.

xx


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it was just the luck of the draw, but I had stopped taking supplements and started drinking alcohol and caffeine again!!! I'm not saying that any of that helped...but DH is convinced that a (ahem) tipsy fumble did the trick. He might have a point after the regimented and unromantic babydancing of the previous 12 months


----------



## Cutiesbug77 (May 21, 2013)

sounds like a good plan to me too xx i think i will be booking just a short sunny break soon so me and my hubby can both relax and have some fun x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

LittleL77 said:


> I think it was just the luck of the draw, but I had stopped taking supplements and started drinking alcohol and caffeine again!!! I'm not saying that any of that helped...but DH is convinced that a (ahem) tipsy fumble did the trick. He might have a point after the regimented and unromantic babydancing of the previous 12 months


I also relaxed as we were no longer actively TTC. I'd had drinks over Christmas and NY and also had a drunken fumble... but I always took my supplements and prior to December, had been pretty strict on diet, so I think the odd splurge did absolutely no harm... quite the opposite.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I cannot recommend the clearblue fertility monitor highly enough.  It has been my single best purchase ever,  see my sig

Good luck strawbs x


----------



## Chloe6 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks girls well let's hope this sunshine is helping matters! I've just had a few relaxing days in it with oh and should have ovulated this weekend...I just made a drs appt I'm wondering if something like cloned will help...anyone and experience with low Amh and stimulants? 
X


----------

